# Scangauge II Mounted



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

So I was debating where to put my scangauge for the longest time. It did not seem to fit above the mirror, and I didn't like the look of it up on the dash. I realized I have that tiny little pocket in front of the shifter that I never use and realized I can fit the wire in there. Seems to be the best spot I could find for it. Pictures below


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice Job! I just cannot figure why the Scangauge website says the SGII will NOT work on the Cruze! I have mine mounted underneath the mirror on our Sunfire. The Sunfire is gone when the Cruze arrives....then I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW -- the good people at *Linear Logic* are working this issue and hope to have a solution soon.


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice. I've been debating between Scangauge and Ultragauge lately. Will likely get one or the other soon.


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Nice Job! I just cannot figure why the Scangauge website says the SGII will NOT work on the Cruze! I have mine mounted underneath the mirror on our Sunfire. The Sunfire is gone when the Cruze arrives....then I'll have to figure something out.





70AARCUDA said:


> FWIW -- the good people at *Linear Logic* are working this issue and hope to have a solution soon.


That expception note on the website is new since I bought mine. I've been using an SGII for about two weeks and haven't noticed any issues that would make me think it was incompatible, but this is the first one I have owned so... I might not be the best judge. The only thing I noticed, and posted, was all of the pending codes that aren't real OBD "P" trouble codes. I just filled up again today (first since calibration) and it was dead on for fuel used (+5.8% for me).

FYI, I mounted my SG to the left of the cluster in front of the dash vent right where the dash color changes from black to grey. The routing was so simple when I used the fuse box cavity right above the OBD port. I will post a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## GSDB (Apr 5, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> So I was debating where to put my scangauge for the longest time. It did not seem to fit above the mirror, and I didn't like the look of it up on the dash. I realized I have that tiny little pocket in front of the shifter that I never use and realized I can fit the wire in there. Seems to be the best spot I could find for it. Pictures below


 
Looks good Eric, and you're right, that cubby is almost usless. Question for you, what is that floor mat on the passenger side?


----------



## bladegear24 (Mar 2, 2011)

does it work with the cruze? cause im tempted to buy one of those


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...well, my *SGII* is working on our LTZ, but I'm only displaying: MPH, RPM, MPG(avg), MPG(inst).

...and I haven't _yet_ messed with trying to display MAF or MAP numbers (ie: digital manifold VACUUM-PRESSURE guage for turbo boost info)


----------



## former farmer (Jan 10, 2011)

former farmer said:


> Finally taking time to post a picture of my SGII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine seems to work fine.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

doesnt the cars displays give you the information that this gauge gives you? if not, what is this good for as i have never seen anything like this before??


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...actually, yes, the DIC can display _some_ of the same information, one display at a time; but the *SGII* can display four (4) different informational values _at once_, and they can include many, many "other" types of information that the DIC doesn't include...for instance, MAF and MAP, etc.

...additionally, the *SGII* allows you to "calibrate" for errors in both MILES (tires) and GALS (fillup differences), something the DIC doesn't.

...the DIC is "good" but *SGII* (as well as *UltraGauge* and others) is "better," much better, and it can be moved from car to car.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ive said it in other SGII posts, but just again regarding the SG being incompatible. I had a 4-5 year old scangauge that i used in my Subaru that I put in my cruze and had all kinds of wonky problems with it freaking out the ECU and throwing strange errors. 

I contacted them and they swapped me out with a new one and i havent had any problems since but maybe the note is because other people have had issues?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...well, my *SGII* is working on our LTZ, but I'm only displaying: MPH, RPM, MPG(avg), MPG(inst).
> 
> ...and I haven't _yet_ messed with trying to display MAF or MAP numbers (ie: digital manifold VACUUM-PRESSURE guage for turbo boost info)


Let me know if you get a boost gauge sorted out. That would put me into the "i need one" category.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Let me know if you get a boost gauge sorted out. That would put me into the "i need one" category.


The new scangauges come standard with boost gauge. They have to be running 4.0 software to display it. When I purchased mine it was one from a supplier who had old stock so it was running version 3 software which did not have boost gauge. However using the Xgauge features it was easy to obtain and I now have the reading. I've also been told if you have older versions you just contact linear logic and they swap it for one with the current version. I'm considering sending mine but it doesn't gain much.



GSDB said:


> Looks good Eric, and you're right, that cubby is almost usless. Question for you, what is that floor mat on the passenger side?


They are WeatherTech floor mats. They seem to work very well and fit very well. My only complaint is they do not snap into place.



bladegear24 said:


> does it work with the cruze? cause im tempted to buy one of those


Yes it does... it works great for saving on fuel.



cruzeman said:


> doesnt the cars displays give you the information that this gauge gives you? if not, what is this good for as i have never seen anything like this before??


No this gives you a lot more information

Boost Pressure
Engine Load
Throttle position sensor
Instant Fuel Economy
Trip Fuel Economy
Tank Fuel Economy
Cost per mile
Water Temperature
Intake Temperate
MAF sensor
Voltage
Engine timing
It clears/shows trouble codes
Fuel Pressure
Gallons per hour
Fuel Remaining
Fuel Used
Hours Remaining
Hours Used
Average speed
And more...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice mounts both locations. I use the little cubby, so mine will be on dash. I contacted ScanGuage and here is response to my question about working with Cruze:

We've received reports that the ScanGauge works fine for a short period of time, then the Cruze has error lights come up with various warnings. No damage is caused, but they warning lights clear when the ScanGauge is unplugged. 

This is only occurring in the 2011 Cruze. Do you know if the other Cruze owners that are not having any problems are using the ScanGauge on a 2011 Cruze? 

Regards, 

James DeLong 
Linear Logic LLC 
Operations Manager


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

audog said:


> Nice mounts both locations. I use the little cubby, so mine will be on dash. I contacted ScanGuage and here is response to my question about working with Cruze:
> 
> We've received reports that the ScanGauge works fine for a short period of time, then the Cruze has error lights come up with various warnings. No damage is caused, but they warning lights clear when the ScanGauge is unplugged.
> 
> ...


Yes it seems that someone with an older scan gauge may have issues but all the newer ones work fine. My scangauge II with version 3 software works fine. All the news ones now have version 4 so they definitely works.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...per *Linear Logic*, the most current *ScanGaugeII*™ firmware version is 4.05:

"Thank you for your enquiry. Yes, there is a new software that was released a couple months ago (version 4.05). There are benefits to upgrading to our new software. The following additions that have been made to the ScanGaugeII: 

- The ScanGaugeII now has a performance feature that allows you to record your vehicle's short trips and lets you go back and view 0-60 times, stopping times and distance.
- The engineers have designed a new menu systems that is easy to navigate and also a new user manual which is much easier to understand than the original
- The new software has corrected some minor bugs that were in the previous software, such as finding certain trouble codes (on rare occasion, some vehicles would display a P0000 code reading on the ScanGaugeII).
- There is now more enhanced X-Gauge capability
- Changes were made to units and now the ScanGaugeII can display KPL (kilometers per liter) and inches of mercury for the manifold reading.
- Currencies were added and now the ScanGaugeII can display Pounds, Euros, Yen, US dollars, and Yuan
- A feature was added that allows you to calibrated the ScanGaugeII in order to figure out boost [(if you vehicles reports MAP (Manifold Absolute Pressure)] and horsepower.
- A minor protocol (CAN long ID) glitch was fixed
- The compatibility issue between the SG2 and Mercedes Benz vehicles was resolved.

You are more than welcome to send in your unit for a software upgrade. The cost is $25 per unit. Here is the upgrade form http://www.scangauge.com/support/pdfs/UPGRADE%20FORM.pdf. "


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The people at linear logic emailed me saying that the scangauge works good with the Cruze for a while, after that it stops working or it doesnt read some gauges. The guys at Linear Logic are working out a solution for all of us so that the gauges continue to work! Hope this helps!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Do we know if there's a fix yet? I just checked the site and the 2011 Cruze is still on the incompatible list


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._*not*_ fixed as of yet.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I knew there was a reason I looked for a 2012! Mine's working fine so far.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been using the scangauge on my 2011 for 7 months now and haven't had a problem. Not sure why they say it doesn't work. It works great for me.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

its the xgauges that do not work


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> its the xgauges that do not work


I set up the x gauges to run psi/boost without an issue.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

thats because the scangauge 2 alowes you to change how it checks manifold pressure with a pre porgrammed setting to change it to boost. but try and get afr and knock to work, thats a different story


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Garmin has a bluetooth option and a wireless module that plugs into the diagnostic plug to read codes and other interesting parameters, but strictly whatever is in the self diagnostic memory of the BCM or the PCM. In some older GM vehicles, all of this information could be obtained either by pushing a combination of buttons on your climate control panel or having access to a paper clip.

To the best of my knowledge, Garmin is not up to date with generation III, but haven't checked lately. As is HP Torque for five bucks and your smartphone. Did come up with several upgrades, but haven't played with it lately. What the heck, the Cruze is still under warranty. Could even calibrate your speedometer on some GM vehicles, but mostly with SUV's and pickups where an number of optional tire sizes were available.

Didn't even know about the SGII until I read this post, sounds like a more aggressive company. But for a 160 bucks, will have to think it over. Least for the next 25 months, its Chevy's problem.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a Scangauge E (not a II) in my former vehicle so, of course, I hooked it up to the Cruze. It worked fine but it caused the On-Star diagnostics function to fail. So I got vehicle health reports saying that I must having something hooked to my OBDC connector. Which, of course, I did. The E did not allow me to change the MAP to a boost function but did reflect about 24 pounds of MAP when the turbo was at full tilt. I had it stuck to the top of my steering column which looked OK but partially blocked the view of the center "gauge". The cable did snake up nicely through the dash though.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

I got knock to show up but it's not moving. Either I have no knock since I changed to 89 octane or it's not working. I mounted mine above the cluster on the dash. I can still see the display perfectly.

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried the "torque" xgauge, and no dice. Aside from the xgauges not working, my SGII's worked perfectly. It's nice having a secondary readout to see what's going on.


----------

